# my fault



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i meant to take the nest box down but with working 8-11 hours a day i forgot to remove the box now we are starting all over again yes we have 1 egg as of todaybut of course i could blame mike not well who did the dirty deed i,ll share that in 5 hours you all have to guess


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm guessing Mike did a clipping for you!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes he did but i,m talking about one of mine laid a egg today


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Sparkles...?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

bingo you hit it right on


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I hope it isn't Spakles again! She is still too young!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

actually i,m just kidding the one who laid is cinny


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

ok...how is it that i can be blamed for any of this???? lol thats just not fair i was working so it couldn't be my fault
Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i have to blame someone so might as well be you


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

now thats just not very fair!!
Mikey


----------

